# Waiting for the right Doctor??



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I'm at that point where it's time to really step up my care. 
Just a little background I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's last year and my Dr. is montioring it with no meds. My overall symptoms have been better, other than gaining weight while actively trying to lose weight but at least I don't have the flu like symptoms that lasted months last year.

I'm infertile and my periods are changing drastically so after 3 cycles of that I saw my NP who I see for my women business, she found a cyst in my right breast and wanted further testing. So after a mammogram and Ultrasound the found a 1.5cm in my breast and several 4-6 cysts in each ovary and a uterine polyp. I knew my Hormones were a mess but sheesh. She wants to do surgery for the polyp and because of location and vascularity I need to be under. She believes this is all caused by Hashimotos and my hormones not being regualted, she then agreed it was beyond her expertise and suggested I see an Endo to treat the Hashi's. 
She wanted me to schedule for the surgery but I told her no. Honestly I don't want anther poke or biopsy of any other organ if my Thyroid is being untreated (I had a liver biopsy in Aug). Problem is the endo, that I want to see at the Polyclinic in Seattle has a 3-4 month wait. What the? 
I think I could wait but I am under alot of stress right now and its hard to manage and I feel like I need help now. Does anyone know of a good Endo in the Seattle area? I really feel like the Polyclinic is the right fit but how do I wait?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Keba said:


> Well I'm at that point where it's time to really step up my care.
> Just a little background I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's, Dr. is montioring it with no meds


How long have you had that solid nodule??? Have you had FNA (fine needle aspiration?) That is a cause for concern.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Could you make an appointment at the Polyclinic just to have it on the books and also get on the cancellation list? Unfortunately, a 3-6 month wait seems to be common for good endos and doctors.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Personally what I would do is this:

Schedule the appointment with the Endo and get on the cancellation list.

Ask for a referral to a GYN who would be preforming the surgery and get their opinion on what is going on. Unfortunately, even if your thyroid is responsible for certain things, you don't want to let them go.

While undergoing surgery for any reason is scary (trust me, as much as I want my thyroid out right now I'm still terrified to go back to surgery), taking steps to learn what is going on and the risks associated with both surgery and waiting/watching will do far more to put your mind at ease then just waiting and not knowing at all.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I didn't realize the wait was that long for a good endo appt. I need to be patient.

I've had the nodule a little over a year and it hasn't changed according to the last ultrasound.

I think I'll go in for the consult for the removal of the polyp but I really don't want to schedule until my hormones are stablized.
I thought it was interesting that the Doctor said I had Polycystic ovaries which is different than polycystic ovarian syndrome which seems to be common with Hashimoto's. She said that women with that have very Heavy bleeding, a change with their cycle. Well I've always had heavier bleeding and now it's stopping, that's a huge change.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I see the Endo beginning of July. I'm so happy it's on the books and just wished I would have done it sooner. I feel I can survive until then. 
I will keep you'll posted on how it goes. 
I also have time off in August which will work out well if anything else needs to be poked or prodded.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not sure there is such a thing as a "right" doctor.

YOU need to be proactive in your care - do your research and know what needs to be done as far as testing. I have had absolutely NO luck with Endo's - my best one was the 1st and the one who kept me hypo during my years on ATD's. Post TT she wanted to dose me by TSH - not acceptable. I gave 2 more a try post op then quit and went the route of GP x2 then a DO who writes me scripts for the replacement I need to feel my best - he also runs the FT-3 and FT-4 every lab but also throws in more to jack up the $$.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I will be totally prepared with questions and list of labs. I've found that if you "know" too much, they think you're a hypochondriac, or it puts them off. I'm trying to find the right balance. I'll present my case so to speak and put the ball in her court. I've got copies of all my labs which she can look over while they wait for all my medical records to flood in.
I've done my research on this particular Endo, after my friend saw her for Thyroid cancer (and found out after she had Hashimoto's).
I've had her name for around 9 months, and so happy that I finally get to see her. 
Currently I'm being dosed by TSH and T4 only which means zero meds while symptomatic. I'll be sure to ask for the latest. At the time of my appt I'll be due for all labs and another ultrasound so I'm sure she'll run those.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Keba said:


> I will be totally prepared with questions and list of labs. I've found that if you "know" too much, they think you're a hypochondriac, or it puts them off. I'm trying to find the right balance.


Good idea. I literally have a binder full of labs from the last few years. I've gotten in the habit of bringing only a few recent ones with me to appointments, unless I'm pretty sure the doc is open-minded.

I also typed up a list of all my current doctors and their contact info, along with a list of what meds / vitamins / supplements I presently take. I have a list of signs & symptoms, too, but I will wait to break that out if the doc looks promising. Partly for me so *I* don't forget, and partly to make it easy when turning in initial appt. paperwork.

<rant>Frankly, it's kinda disgusting that we have to do things this way. As if those who actually take an interest in their own health are the ones to be discounted, yet those who could care less get catered to.</rant off>


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Bigfoot.
You have alot of good tips. Maybe I'll have two files prepared just in case...


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

More than welcome -- good luck and let us know how it all goes. Sometimes those cancellation lists work out well. Pulling for ya'...

hugs3


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> <rant>Frankly, it's kinda disgusting that we have to do things this way. As if those who actually take an interest in their own health are the ones to be discounted, yet those who could care less get catered to.</rant off>


I never thought about it that way, but you may be onto something there...


----------

